# Administratorrecht erzwingen



## lichtemo (28. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich war nicht ganz sicher, in welche Topic dieser Beitrag gehört, da nicht es nicht wirklich in eine passt, dashalb ist er jetzt hier:

Kann ich mit Java die Administratorrechte erzwingen ,d.h. unter Vista würde sich dann die "schöne" Benutzerkontensteuerung melden, der man dann zu stimmen muss, dass mein Programm z.B. eine Datei in den Programme-Ordner schreiben darf?

Ich habe schon im Netz gesucht, habe aber nichts gefunden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wildcard (28. Sep 2009)

Du musst eine .exe  mit entsprechendem Manifest erstellen die dein Java Programm startet.


----------



## lichtemo (29. Sep 2009)

Das blöde dabei ist eben, dass ich einen großen Vorteil von Java ausnutze: Die Platformunabhängigkeit, was bedeutet, dass dieser "Befehl" auch unter Linux und Mac OS X funktionieren muss. Dann müsste ich das für alle Systeme machen (wo ich aber wahscheinlich nicht drum herum komme)!


----------



## Wildcard (29. Sep 2009)

Korrekt. Du brauchst für dieses Verhalten einen nativen Starter für jedes System. Ein kleiner Starter sollte aber auch von C Anfängern zu bewerkstelligen sein.


----------

